# The Old Brick works



## sureshank (Dec 30, 2018)

first off sorry i've been quite for like the past 6 months lol i've just been exploring alot working and at uni so in october i traveled to pretty much the highest point you can travel in north wales to see a few places but this was top of my list its sort of abandoned but at the same time its more of a tourist place but i thought you guys would still want to see in 

the brick works are in such a beautiful location and the scenery is just amazing anyway guys here are the photos and history the old brick works now disused Victorian brickworks which produced fire bricks, made from quartzite (silica) used to line steel-making furnaces. The substantial remains include a number of buildings and the remains of some of the machinery, but has some damage from sea erosion.

The brickworks is in a spectacular location on the western side of Porth Wen in the community of Llanbadrig in the north of Anglesey, and is about 2 km (1.2 miles) west of Porth Llechog and 3 km (1.9 miles) north-east of Cemaes. The brickworks was established because of the readily available quartzite from the nearby quarries, a major component of fire bricks.


The old brick works by kurt, on Flickr



the old brick works by kurt, on Flickr



MWV_0535 by kurt, on Flickr



MWV_0529 by kurt, on Flickr



DJI_0083 by kurt, on Flickr



The Old brick works by kurt, on Flickr


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Dec 30, 2018)

Location is beautiful, such a unique place.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Dec 30, 2018)

That looks a nice place, can imagine on a lovely day it would be stunning


----------



## KPUrban_ (Dec 30, 2018)

Lovely little location. Looks like something from a Si-fi film


----------



## HughieD (Dec 30, 2018)

Fantastic place and great shots. The drone pic are really ace.


----------



## sureshank (Dec 31, 2018)

RedX_unleashed said:


> Location is beautiful, such a unique place.



thanks for the kimd comment


----------



## sureshank (Dec 31, 2018)

BikinGlynn said:


> That looks a nice place, can imagine on a lovely day it would be stunning



its amazing mate i want to go back in the summer


----------



## sureshank (Dec 31, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Lovely little location. Looks like something from a Si-fi film



its a really nice location


----------



## sureshank (Dec 31, 2018)

HughieD said:


> Fantastic place and great shots. The drone pic are really ace.



thanks i really do love flying my drone at locations like this


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 31, 2018)

Very nice mate..always enjoy seeing pics from here


----------



## sureshank (Dec 31, 2018)

Mikeymutt said:


> Very nice mate..always enjoy seeing pics from here



thanks mate appericate it


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2018)

The drone really captures the drama of this place. Very nice.


----------



## Urbanxxx (Jan 4, 2019)

thats cool man, great shots


----------

